# Book Recommendations: Roman Catholicism



## Tom Hart (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi. Quick question here.

Any recommendations for a good Reformed book on Roman Catholicism?

I read some awful book by Scott Hahn at the request of a Catholic acquaintance. (I won't put up with that garbage anymore.) Eventually, I'd like to read some actual theology by Catholic theologians, but I figure I should start with a Reformed perspective.


----------



## Philip (Mar 7, 2016)

_Roman Catholics and Evangelicals: Agreements and Differences_ by Norman Geisler and Ralph MacKenzie is a good start. I'm not usually a Geisler fan, but in this case his analysis is good. There's also Mark Noll's _Is the Reformation over?_ which is also good, but maybe more sanguine that I would be.

I would be cautious with any resources from before 1970 because, despite the protestations of certain apologists to the contrary, Vatican II changed a lot of things. For example, I remember reading some essay by Scott Hahn years ago where he mentioned something about appreciating the reading of three different Scripture passages during mass. I had to laugh at that because that's a post-Vatican II innovation copied from Anglican practice.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks! That's quite helpful. Noll seems a bit too soft on Catholic heresies, based on what his Wikipedia page says about his desire for Evangelicals and Catholics to cooperate.

It would be great to have a summary and refutation of Catholic doctrine, written from a Reformed perspective.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 7, 2016)

I concur with Phillip above and would caution against the "Vatican II and later is invalid" fallacy. Post-VII IS the Roman Catholicism of THESE days. An RC traditionalist or even outsider might find some (turn of the last century) neo-thomist more satisfying but such is NOT the Roman Catholicism of today though one who is studying RCism may wish to understand this dynamic further.

I suppose I am not quite sure what you are asking for. If John Bugay makes a pass through here, I'm sure he would have some suggestions.

When studying RCism, it's easy to buy in to the monolithic myth that perpetuates Rome's claims. There are RC theologies and not merely an RC theology.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 7, 2016)

This is a solid work that actually works its way through the Catholic Catechism from an Evangelical/Reformed perspective: http://www.amazon.com/Roman-Catholic-Theology-Practice-Evangelical/dp/1433501163 

I've also heard of a book by this gentlemen which might help to flesh out how best to interact with Catholics: http://www.amazon.com/Talking-Catho...bxgy_14_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Y2A4MFCKAPB4TJ4XZHQ


----------



## Beezer (Mar 7, 2016)

If seeking an Evangelical critique of the Roman Catholic Church (RCC) I also recommend Gregg Allison's Roman Catholic Theology and Practice: An Evangelical Assessment. While I have not personally read it, I've heard good reviews and have had it on my "wish list" for some time.

The only somewhat recent Reformed critique of the RCC that I'm aware of is the book by Loraine Boettner titled "Roman Catholicism." While I enjoyed Boettner's book on predestination, I found this book on the RCC to be rather poorly written. It's not a scholarly work by any means and I personally found his argumentation to be rather weak. I was rather disappointed actually.

Once you decide to jump in and read from Catholic theologians I would recommend picking up a copy of the Catholic Catechism. I own a copy for reference and found it to be an invaluable resource for learning what the RCC officially teaches. For a pre-Vatican II read I recommend Henry Denzinger's The Sources of Catholic Dogma and Ludwig Ott's Fundamentals of Catholic Dogma

For an Eastern Orthodox appraisal of the Catholic Church you might consider Fr. Peter Heers book The Ecclesiological Renovation of Vatican II ...I've had this on my wish list as well, but haven't picked a copy up yet.

I've heard many of Scott Hahn's lectures and have found him informative and easy to listen to; however, I've never read any of his books though I understand him to be quite prolific. Was he a PCUSA pastor before converting in the 80s? I forget.

Good luck with your studies!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 7, 2016)

I do not recommend the Geisler book, because it is much too soft on RCC. Furthermore, it is quite atomistic, not treating Roman Catholicism as a system. The Allison book, already recommended, is by far the best easily accessible book, building as it does on the work of Leonardo di Chirico. I would HIGHLY recommend the di Chirico work, although it is a bit expensive. He defines the system of RCC theology, not just papacy, Mariology, justification, etc., as discrete and disconnected doctrines. See if you can find a used copy on Bookfinder somewhere. The best short introduction is R.C. Sproul's book _Are We Together?_ From an evangelical perspective, these are the three best books. I would read Sproul first, then Allison, then di Chirico, depending on how far you want to dig. I have read Ott, have Denzinger, and the Catechism, and many other works as well. The Catechism is by far the best RCC source for understanding the RCC. Ott is excellent, though a hard read. Denzinger is great as a resource, but difficult to read straight through.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 7, 2016)

greenbaggins said:


> I do not recommend the Geisler book, because it is much too soft on RCC. Furthermore, it is quite atomistic, not treating Roman Catholicism as a system. The Allison book, already recommended, is by far the best easily accessible book, building as it does on the work of Leonardo di Chirico. I would HIGHLY recommend the di Chirico work, although it is a bit expensive. He defines the system of RCC theology, not just papacy, Mariology, justification, etc., as discrete and disconnected doctrines. See if you can find a used copy on Bookfinder somewhere. The best short introduction is R.C. Sproul's book _Are We Together?_ From an evangelical perspective, these are the three best books. I would read Sproul first, then Allison, then di Chirico, depending on how far you want to dig. I have read Ott, have Denzinger, and the Catechism, and many other works as well. The Catechism is by far the best RCC source for understanding the RCC. Ott is excellent, though a hard read. Denzinger is great as a resource, but difficult to read straight through.



Ott (published in the 50s) and the current (1994, 1997 revised) catechism are excellent in contrast. It's a great study in the numerous changes in the "consistent" and "always held" truths of the RCC. However this latest Papacy makes the 1994 catechism look tough. Who's knows what it is in store for RCism in the next decade.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 8, 2016)

Hamalas said:


> This is a solid work that actually works its way through the Catholic Catechism from an Evangelical/Reformed perspective: http://www.amazon.com/Roman-Catholic-Theology-Practice-Evangelical/dp/1433501163
> 
> I've also heard of a book by this gentlemen which might help to flesh out how best to interact with Catholics: http://www.amazon.com/Talking-Catho...bxgy_14_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Y2A4MFCKAPB4TJ4XZHQ



This book by Gregg Allison is just the kind of thing I'm looking for. Thank you.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Mar 8, 2016)

The best anti-Romanism book I have ever come across is _A Manual of Romish Controversy_ by R.P. Blakeney. It is available for free on the Internet Archive: https://archive.org/details/amanualromishco00piusgoog . Blakeney, an Anglican priest, gives a comprehensive refutation of papist doctrines and practices. Since the book was published before 1870, it examines the various opinions on papal infallibility, which goes to show that the issue was far from settled before Vatican I (despite the papists' claim that it has always been taught and believed by their church.) 

Another good book, specifically on the issue of papal primacy, is _The Whole Evidence Against the Claims of the Roman Church_ by Sanderson Robins. It is also available free on the Internet Archive: https://archive.org/details/a606601400robiuoft 

Lorraine Boettner's book_ Roman Catholicism_ has some good bits in it with regard to doctrine, but quite a bit of the book refers to the pre-Vatican II Catholic church and is not applicable now. 

As an ex-traditionalist Catholic, the gulf between the pre-Vatican II church and what is actually taught and believed in the post-Vatican II church is vast. While most Catholic doctrine has remained unchanged, there are lots of laymen, priests and even bishops who don't actually believe it. The main areas where the Romish church, influenced by modernism, has changed doctrine are ecumenism, religious liberty and collegiality.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 8, 2016)

ZackF said:


> I concur with Phillip above and would caution against the "Vatican II and later is invalid" fallacy. Post-VII IS the Roman Catholicism of THESE days. An RC traditionalist or even outsider might find some (turn of the last century) neo-thomist more satisfying but such is NOT the Roman Catholicism of today though one who is studying RCism may wish to understand this dynamic further.
> 
> I suppose I am not quite sure what you are asking for. If John Bugay makes a pass through here, I'm sure he would have some suggestions.
> 
> When studying RCism, it's easy to buy in to the monolithic myth that perpetuates Rome's claims. There are RC theologies and not merely an RC theology.



We need to understand that Roman Catholicism is no longer unified on doctrine. The Post Vatican II Roman Catholicism, typified by Francis does not think the same way or approach Scripture or doctrine the same way as historic pre-Vatican II Roman Catholicism. Both are wrong; but they are different.

A good place to start in understanding historical Roman Catholicism is to read the dogmatic decrees of the Council of Trent, and of Vatican I.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 8, 2016)

An old treatment of Roman Catholicism that is good is Edgar's *Variations of Popery*


----------

